
Seven Remarkable Takeaways from Massive Kubernetes Conference - yannikyeo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbloomberg/2018/12/13/seven-remarkable-takeaways-from-massive-kubernetes-conference/
======
davidmr
More than anything, I’m astonished that an article about k8s in Forbes of all
places is both cogent and well-informed. There’s nothing in it that anyone who
payed attention to Kubecon or k8s in the last couple years wouldn’t have
known, but I’m so used to seeing Forbes push out least-common-denominator
clickbaity crap that I’m actually impressed they published this article.

The title is still kind of dumb and clickbaity, but there’s no accounting for
one’s editor’s taste, I suppose.

